

A honeypot for malware that spreads via USB storage devices - dsl
https://code.google.com/p/ghost-usb-honeypot/

======
warcode
I was wondering why you would want your honeypot to spread via USB storage
devices.

~~~
dsl
The malware spreads by USB, the honeypot catches it :)

------
spicerguy
Using wayback looks like the last version update was back in 2012 - the
mention of 32 bit systems ending at Win7 is a bit of a clue, but this project
could still have a useful role - although this isn't the most scientific
approach, a trends search of "USB stick" vs "Cloud storage" shows there still
might be a bit of life in the old usb dogs yet.

1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20121028212422/http://code.google...](http://web.archive.org/web/20121028212422/http://code.google.com/p/ghost-
usb-honeypot/)

2]
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=usb%20stick%2C%20clou...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=usb%20stick%2C%20cloud%20storage&cmpt=q)

Of couse, add "dropbox" to that trends search and USB sticks look like their
losing serious relevance from mid 2010 - until you factor in the fact that
you're looking at a self selecting sample: People on the internet looking for
internet connected things. Which USB sticks route around for a lot of users.

~~~
devilcius
Apparently last version update is from april 2013.
[https://code.google.com/p/ghost-usb-
honeypot/downloads/list](https://code.google.com/p/ghost-usb-
honeypot/downloads/list)

~~~
spicerguy
yup, you're right - a misread on my part. Thanks!

------
wil421
>Ghost supports Windows XP 32 bit and Windows 7 32 bit.

What? Doesnt look like a lot of people will be able to use this. I guess if
you had vulnerable XP systems you could use it on your network to attract
malware you're already infected with.

------
NKCSS
Very cool idea :)

